# A few pictures from 1 year ago...



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

A few pictures from January 14 last year...we had an almost snow storm so I figured it was time to put up some pictures.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

*One More...*

We have great subs...this is a 2010 Deere 544 with 500 hours on it pushing piles up and back for us. Sorry the quality isn't great this was taken at midnight.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish it looked like that outside right now. How does the walker work out for you guys? Ive contemplated getting a snowblower for one but not sure how well it would hold up.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been very happy with it. The diesel is a little hard to start in the winter but the cab and blower combo are great. No real wear and tear/failure issues considering the volume of material this thing throws. Never found it bogging down either. I am looking to upgrade to the Ventrac system tho because we had a few issues if you lost track of the curb and fell off it would get stuck and the volume of walkways we are doing now it gets to be a little cold after 10 or 15 hours in it.


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

looking good cowboy hope all is well


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you still have the contract for Loews theater? I was wondering who handles their snow removal.


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

i remember when it use to snow like that


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

cda817;1412139 said:


> A few pictures from January 14 last year...we had an almost snow storm so I figured it was time to put up some pictures.


and 10 years ago, it was a start of a dynasty. Thumbs Up Getting ready for #4


----------

